# Export LR Mobile Collection to Instagram or FB



## RSK (Oct 5, 2017)

It seems like the most basic of uses for LR Mobile, and yet, I can't seem to activate this function.

After I edit a photo shoot in LR on my desktop, I create Collections for Facebook and Instagram. What I want to do is go to that synced Collection on my iPhone or iPad and simply export to my preferred social media platform.

But there is no option to do this. Seems impossible. I have the latest versions of LR Mobile and FB/Instagram.

Thoughts?
Scott


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 5, 2017)

Did you try pressing the "share" button?  It's the one that looks like a little box with an arrow coming out the top.  If you don't see Facebook/Instagram listed, you may have to scroll all the way to the right and press "More".  That'll open a second dialog where you can choose which services are shown.


----------



## RSK (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, I'm beginning to think something is wrong with my app. I can easily share one photo, just not a Collection. I don't have the "More" prompt as you mentioned above.

When I'm in the main LR Mobile view that shows all my Collections and tap on the 3 dot icon (...) next to my Collection I want to post and go to Share Collection, my choices are View On Web, Share Link, and Share (which apparently puts it out there globally because I get a little globe icon).

When I open the Collection I want to post and tap the Open icon you mentioned, I have the options of Share, Share Collection, and Open In. From there if I tap Share, it just shows the images with the word Share up top - there are no other steps. There is a Gear icon in the upper right, but that just provides share options in terms of Metadata. If I tap Share Collection, I'm back to my 3 options of View On Web, Share Link, etc. If I tap Open In, it just shows my images again as with Share. There is no prompt to select Instagram, FB, or any other outside App.

Ughhh...


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 5, 2017)

I misunderstood your question.  I thought you were trying to share an image from a synced collection. I don't know of a way to bulk share a collection.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2017)

RSK said:


> When I open the Collection I want to post and tap the Open icon you mentioned, I have the options of Share, Share Collection, and Open In. From there if I tap Share, it just shows the images with the word Share up top - there are no other steps.


Tap on the photos to select them, then you should be able to tap the checkmark to show the other app like Instagram.


----------



## RSK (Oct 10, 2017)

Thank you Victoria! That worked great.

As a follow up question, do you know why Collections on my iPhone/iPad don't reflect the custom order I put them in on my iMac? They can only sort by image capture time.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 10, 2017)

RSK said:


> Thank you Victoria! That worked great.
> 
> As a follow up question, do you know why Collections on my iPhone/iPad don't reflect the custom order I put them in on my iMac? They can only sort by image capture time.


The concept of file "Order" is illusionary at best.  Files on a a disk drive have no order.  In fact parts of a file are not even contiguous.  It is the app that displays the files that maintains an "order".  If you look at a folder in Finder, you will see that the default order is by file name and that there are several characteristics that can be used to sort a folder of files.  The Lightroom app supports a special "Custom" order, because it can maintain the custom sequence in the LR catalog database file.  The apps found on your iPad/iPhone don't even offer a "custom" sort order, much less reach out into the LR catalog file on the computer and determine the "custom" order maintained ONLY there.  If you want to sort image file in a particular fashion on the iPad/iPhone, you will need to take advantage of one of the sorting orders available on the iPad/iPhone.  The easiest to manage is file name since it is universally available and often the default.   To do this, you first need to manage the custom sort order in LR in the collection that is sync'd with Lightroom Mobile.  Then in LR, you need to rename the files in an ascending file name sequence.  That way when they arrive on the iPad/iPhone, they will be sorted in the filename order and the name order sequence will match the custom sequence found in the master LR catalog.


----------



## RSK (Oct 10, 2017)

Thank you Victoria, I'm realizing I wasn't quite clear, I apologize.

My workflow is photographing an event at night, edit my images in LR on my iMac, then throw them into a Collection for outputting. Once I have them in a Collection, I custom sort the images to best tell the story of the event. It's this custom order that I export to JPEG to deliver to my client.

But what would make my life so much easier is if that same synced Collection in LR Mobile reflected the custom order I put it in with LR on my desktop. Because what I do next is post to Social Media the next day, and I would love to do this from my mobile device instead of needing to be at the Desktop. The custom order is key, but LR Mobile does not seem to have the ability to mimic that order, only by capture time, ascending or descending.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 10, 2017)

OK I guess I haven't looked at LR Mobile in a while.  There are several characteristics to sort on now.  Custom is one of them.  The Lightroom Mobile default is  Capture Time.


----------



## RSK (Oct 11, 2017)

Is that from an Android device? My iPhone/iPad doesn't have Custom Order as a selection.


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 11, 2017)

I just checked my iPhone and Custom Order is an option.


----------



## RSK (Oct 11, 2017)

How strange, here's what I get when I'm in a Collection and I hit the filter icon...


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 11, 2017)

Tap the clock icon next to Sort by Capture Time.  You should see all of the options from Cletus's screenshot.


----------



## RSK (Oct 11, 2017)

I can't believe I didn't think to tap that icon. Thank you!


----------



## dave_bass5 (Oct 20, 2017)

RSK said:


> It seems like the most basic of uses for LR Mobile, and yet, I can't seem to activate this function.
> 
> After I edit a photo shoot in LR on my desktop, I create Collections for Facebook and Instagram. What I want to do is go to that synced Collection on my iPhone or iPad and simply export to my preferred social media platform.
> 
> ...



Just be careful if you care about quality. Ive noticed (for the past 6 or so months) that exporting directly from LRM to FB/Insta/Flickr gives a more compressed version, and sometimes its very noticeable. I think its down to how the IOS system works rather a LRM issue, but none the less, its an issue.
My workaround is to export the images to the photos app and then upload them using Safari to FB/Flcikr. This produces the best images. A bit of a pain though.


----------



## RSK (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you Dave, I've been using that same system. Some day, I hope that LR CC evolves to a more professional workflow.


----------



## Photocatseyes (Oct 27, 2017)

Answering to the initial question: the best you can do is add a couple in a sequence if I recall well. What I often do is export to camera roll from LRCC/mobile, and then export from the camera roll to FB or Instagram. I have never seen the select all button to export on my mobile device... What does work is going to Facebook on your mobile and hit the photo button in "What's on your mind" section, which then lets you pick a lot of photo's in your camera roll or other album. The same for Instagram: you can go into the program, hit the little layered square icon, you can than select a batch of images.


----------



## RSK (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you for your response! Yes, I think the LR mobile app simply isn't capable of what I'd like it to do. If I could download a photo shoot to my computer, throw my faves into a collection, then go to my mobile device the next day and simply share that collection to FB or Instagram. Seems like an obvious workflow, maybe someday...


----------



## Photocatseyes (Nov 1, 2017)

That is what I do now... Workflow on computer, then pick some and put them in collection and sync. Other times I sync the whole folder with the full shoot and cull on ipad. What I just tried is to put a collection on my Lightroom adobe web space, and from there I can export the whole collection to Facebook. That worked flawlessly... There is no export to Instagram button though... I guess you never see folders on Instagram. And you probably don't want to post 20 or 30 pics on Instagram in one go anyway, people can't keep up with that. Recap: collection-upload to Adobe webspace - export whole page from there to FB - done


----------

